# Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen? [Thread des Jahres 2005]



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen? [Thread des Jahres 2005]*

ä hhh äichä bin ä.leicht äverwirrtä meineä Tastatur ämacht äzl.bl.ä beiä :Leerzeichen äein ä ää oÖ_Oä Hil..ll.ffeeeä   
00
Gei.lä bei äEnterä kommtä 00 ä  
00
Kann ämanä dasä überhauptä .lesen?
0
0
00
Kö-nnte ädasä einä Treiberä Prob.lemä sein? 0
Oder äkann ich sie in die Tonne schmeissen?
0
0Verdammtes ädrecks ding


----------



## firewalker2k (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*

Schonmal neugestartet? ^^

Kabel rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt?

WELCHE Tastatur hast du (Marke, Modell)?

Klebt die Taste vlt.?

Hast du keine 2t-Tastatur zum Posten? ^^

PS: Bin jetzt mehr oder weniger 18  Gefeiert wird heut Abend


----------



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				firewalker2k am 25.09.2005 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal neugestartet? ^^


0nein


> Kabel rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt?


Im ä.laufendemä Betrieb? äHmm Neustart werde ich ma.l äversuchen


> WELCHE Tastatur hast du (Marke, Modell)?


0Fujitsuä Standard Tei.l



> Klebt die Taste vlt.?


0Die äTaste? äDas Ding spie.ltä vö-.ll.ig äverrücktl. Bei z.b .lä kommt immer ein . davor



> Hast du keine 2t-Tastatur zum Posten? ^^


0Nein, l.eiderä nicht



> PS: Bin jetzt mehr oder weniger 18  Gefeiert wird heut Abend


 Herzl.ichen Gl.ückwunsch.0
0
Bevor äfragen kommen. Nein ich bin nicht besoffen...


----------



## bierchen (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 25.09.2005 01:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wenn die Tastatur per USB angeschlossen ist, dann kannst Du sie im laufenden Betrieb ab- und wieder anstecken. Bei PS/2 geht das nicht.
SPezielle Treiber wirst Du nicht installiert haben, oder? Normal reichen ja die STandard Microsoft-Treiber.



> Bevor äfragen kommen. Nein ich bin nicht besoffen...


Ach was?  



Spoiler



bekifft?


----------



## INU-ID (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*

Hm, ich würds so lassen. Hat doch was.   


			
				bierchen am 25.09.2005 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei PS/2 geht das nicht.


Hm, bei meiner alten PS2 gings.  :-o (auch wenns net ratsam ist*g*)


----------



## pipebomb (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor äfragen kommen. Nein ich bin nicht besoffen...


warum glaub ich dir des blos net   

cya pipe


----------



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				INU-ID am 25.09.2005 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich würds so lassen. Hat doch was.   0


0
Künst.lerische Note, wa


> bierchen am 25.09.2005 01:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchmal. piebt es dann sch-ön-0

0hmmä jetzt a.lsoä bei :Lerrzeichen ein Punkt und bei ö- ein - ?? WTF ;_= (smil.ie von Hand geht wohl. auch nicht)


----------



## INU-ID (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*

bitte löschen


----------



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				pipebomb am 25.09.2005 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 01:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieä duä g.laubst ämir änicht? äDuä spinnst woh.l!!!!111


----------



## Dimebag (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ä hhh äichä bin ä.leicht äverwirrtä meineä Tastatur ämacht äzl.bl.ä beiä :Leerzeichen äein ä ää oÖ_Oä Hil..ll.ffeeeä
> 00
> Gei.lä bei äEnterä kommtä 00 ä
> 00
> ...


Dieser Thread ist fast so gut gefaked wie Bernds online-Persönlichkeit    

Ich lach mich tot   
Danke Mephi!!



Spoiler



Sollte das doch ernst sein: für ein paar Öcken gibt's 'ne neue (-;


----------



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				Dimebag am 25.09.2005 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread ist fast so gut gefaked wie Bernds online-Persönlichkeit
> 
> Ich lach mich tot
> Danke Mephi!!
> ...


Das ist aber kein fake und das du mich mit Bernd auf eine Stufe stellst ist ja der Hammer   

Ich hab jetzt doch noch ne alte Tasta gefunden und kann wieder normal schreiben. So was bescheuertes ist mir noch nie passiert *g*
Dumm nur das die Fujitsu Tastatur einen perfekten Druckpunkt hatte und die MS die ich jetzt hab hört sich an wie ne Buschtrommel und fühlt sich beim tipen an wie ein Klavier


----------



## _Slayer_ (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*

Hast Du vielleicht 'n Getränk über die Tastatur gekippt? Daran könnte es liegen, ist mir auch schon zweimal passiert. *g*


----------



## Dimebag (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 25.09.2005 02:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, eigentlich habe ich dich ja noch UNTER Bernd gestellt   Nee, alles nur Spass, aber ich werde diese Schreibweise vermissen...   
Kriegste denn keine neue?


----------



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				_Slayer_ am 25.09.2005 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du vielleicht 'n Getränk über die Tastatur gekippt? Daran könnte es liegen, ist mir auch schon zweimal passiert. *g*


Nö das kam einfach so, ganz plötzlich. Kurz vorher konnte ich noch normal schreiben. Ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt und erstmal am Cola Glas gerochen ob sich nicht doch ein bisschen Whiskey darin verirrt hat


----------



## LordMephisto (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				Dimebag am 25.09.2005 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, eigentlich habe ich dich ja noch UNTER Bernd gestellt


  


> Nee, alles nur Spass, aber ich werde diese Schreibweise vermissen...


 Ich werde dir in Zukunft meine O-Mails mit der Tastatur schicken   



> Kriegste denn keine neue?


Da werd ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen. Vielleicht kann ich mich aber auch an die MS Buschtrommel gewöhnen.^^


----------



## TheNightShadow (25. September 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 25.09.2005 02:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beim nächsten mal die  bildschrim tastatur als ersatz benutzen.
zufinden unter programme zubehör eingabehilfe. Dann kann man es wenigsten besser lesen.


----------



## Bernd5681 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen?*

jaja immer hintenrum mich schlecht hinstellen...

aber wenigstens merkt einer, dass ich real anders bin als hier....


----------



## Dimebag (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen? [Thread des Jahres 2005]*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.09.2005 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ä hhh äichä bin ä.leicht äverwirrtä meineä Tastatur ämacht äzl.bl.ä beiä :Leerzeichen äein ä ää oÖ_Oä Hil..ll.ffeeeä
> 00
> Gei.lä bei äEnterä kommtä 00 ä
> 00
> ...


Ich wollte nur nochmal sagen... sowas rul0rndes wird's selten hier geben... scheisse ey. Also.. zöllt Respekt, ihr Ungläubigen 
Wirklich unglaublich... meine Tasta laggt. Aber diese hier... sowas will ich auch mal haben


----------



## Dumbi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ist ämeine äTastaturä besoffen? [Thread des Jahres 2005]*



			
				Dimebag am 21.07.2006 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur nochmal sagen... sowas rul0rndes wird's selten hier geben... scheisse ey. Also.. zöllt Respekt, ihr Ungläubigen
> Wirklich unglaublich... meine Tasta laggt. Aber diese hier... sowas will ich auch mal haben


  

Hm, Dime: Sollte unser Elastomania-Thread eigentlich nicht auch irgendwann mal in die HoF verschoben werden?


----------

